# Digicam



## subhransu123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Please suggest some digicam with good specification.my budget is max rs. 7000.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2011)

@subhransu go for nikon S3100...good features


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would recommend Canon IXUS 105 or Canon A 2200.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 21, 2011)

me too would suggest u S3100,u can get for only 5742Rs from letsbuy


----------

